# Tug or bite pillow



## Nick Briana (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey guys, had some things going on in my life when I first joined so I haven't been active but I'm ready to jump back in with my Mali girl!

I'm buying her a tug or bite pillow, and I'm not sure which one to get! Which do ya'll prefer?

She's a 4.5 year old adopted Mali, I'm 90% sure shes had bite training in the past so she won't be starting from scratch.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry to state the obvious but both would be good


----------



## Nick Briana (Jan 18, 2013)

Hah, figured such! There's so many options to choose from, I'm just going to buy a 3 handled jute pillow now and then a tug later on.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Nick Briana said:


> I'm buying her a tug or bite pillow, and I'm not sure which one to get! Which do ya'll prefer?


Depends where you are going with her. I like a longer tug to present leg bites and inside arm bites. A bite wedge you can do leg bite orientation, chest and outside arm bites. A bite wedge is generally better for targeting and working hard grips. If I could only use one I'd go for the wedge vs the tug, but would prefer to have both. 

This is one way how I use the bite wedge. 
http://youtu.be/BUK0Zpsr5HY


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

4.5 yrs
bite SUIT !


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

can't understand why you would make it an either or question ?
if you are going to bitework get a variety of things to bite. 
ask questions to learn how to use each effectively; don't ask which one you should get
- as in multiple kongs, rags, tugs, wedges, sleeves, etc
- diff materials, diff textures, diff hardness

do you have a club to work with or are you doing this solo ?
- get a good thorough eval from someone who knows how to do it. make a plan. work the plan

good luck


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

beach towels, bath towels, shop rags, old couch cushions, burlap, tire tubes and whatever else you can find that the dog wont choke on .... a guy doesnt need all the fancy bite wedges, tugs and flashy vests to teach a dog to do something .... improvise it can be more fun!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Nick Briana said:


> Hey guys, had some things going on in my life when I first joined so I haven't been active but I'm ready to jump back in with my Mali girl!
> 
> I'm buying her a tug or bite pillow, and I'm not sure which one to get! Which do ya'll prefer?
> 
> She's a 4.5 year old adopted Mali, I'm 90% sure shes had bite training in the past so she won't be starting from scratch.


Sleeve or suit. At this age, if she has actually had bite training as you say she should be able to bite the sleeve or suit without problem.


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

It really does depend what you actually want to use it *for*... If you want an obedience reward you can't really fit a bite wedge easily into your pocket... But if you just want to play chompy-times with your dog then the wedge is definitely better... If you have a decoy to help you and they don't already have their own gear then definitely look into a sleeve... Suits are awesome but too expensive for your average joe : (


----------

